# 14th April - Amersham pre-Fridays tour ride - 66 miles



## srw (16 Mar 2012)

*UPDATE: 9:32 (plus faffing time) start confirmed, unless anyone shouts sharpish. That's the 08:57 train from Marylebone*.

Open to all who are happy to ride in a relatively leisurely fashion with mutual support. Here' s the original from the Fridays tour thread:


srw said:


> There aren't enough bike rides that look at big houses, so here's a draft route that does just that.
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/72532558/
> 
> Starting from Amersham railway station, we go first to Chequers to wave at Dave. Then it's along a private estate road (which I need to check out) to the first of several Rothschild properties - Waddesdon. From Waddesdon we go past the railway museum at Quainton to the Verney family residence at Claydon. There is, apparently, a teashop there outside of the National Trust enclave.
> ...


Relatively late start (just after 10am is suggested; I may pull that back to 9:30 if necessary. Either way it's just after a Chiltern Line train from London arrives - no reservation necessary or possible) Lunch and coffee stops to be determined, although there's likely to be something at Wendover on the way back. Road surfaces are pretty lousy, but skinny tyres will be fine if you don't mind a pothole or two.


----------



## srw (16 Mar 2012)

Possibles:
srw & mrs srw in stately array
User13710
martint325
CharlieB
IanMac62 for some of the time as part of a big loop down from Northampton


----------



## velovoice (16 Mar 2012)

Please could I be listed as another "possible"?
I'm signed up for a 200km audax that day but suspect I won't be up to it (booked it over New Years before my Achilles injury). A Chilterns ride would be a lovely alternative - in fact, probably Plan A.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Mar 2012)

Ooh, I am tentative for this - depending upon a pass from GLW (her family will have been with us for 2 weeks at this point, I may have earned it)


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Mar 2012)

Count me in as well please.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Mar 2012)

subject to trains and cost thereof from down here to up there please pencil me in as a possible. nice to go ride somewhere unfamiliar.


----------



## gbs (16 Mar 2012)

I am definitely watching this thread.


----------



## lilolee (17 Mar 2012)

Definitely about time I resurfaced from hibernation, so count me in.


----------



## Mice (17 Mar 2012)

Please can I do this too? 

M


----------



## lilolee (18 Mar 2012)

> Put me down as two definites please: I'm definitely coming along, and I definitely won't be able to keep up with lilolee


 
After my 3 month lay off that hedgehog in your sig could keep up with me


----------



## srw (18 Mar 2012)

Possibles:
srw & mrs srw in stately array
User13710
martint325
CharlieB
IanMac62 for some of the time as part of a big loop down from Northampton
RebeccaOlds
Mice
ceepeebee
Flying Dodo
lilolee
Greg Collins

I'm toying with the idea of starting at 9:32 plus footbridge-crossing time - let me know if that puts anyone off. I want to give plenty of time for faffing and bike fitting!

The single fare to Amersham from anywhere in the TFL zoned area is £4.60 with an Oyster card, so the cheapest way of travelling from elsewhere (that doesn't involve a bike ride) is likely to involve a change of trains at the edge of zone 6.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> The single fare to Amersham from anywhere in the TFL zoned area is £4.60 with an Oyster card, so the cheapest way of travelling from elsewhere (that doesn't involve a bike ride) is likely to involve a change of trains at the edge of zone 6.


Moonspeak. To this southern railways/region lad anyway....

the joys of pastures new and TfL. help me out someone please....

I shall arrive at Victoria with a zone 1 - 6 Travelcard in my sweaty little hand, and a fully charged pay-as-you-go oyster card in my wallet. I believe I need to cycle to Marylebone Station and then what? Southern want £20+ for the trip which seems excessive given a travel card only costs me £13 with my network card discount....

So can one of you urban sophisticates explain in words of few syllables what this bumpkin needs to do...


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Mar 2012)

The single from Marylebone to Amersham with a Network card is £4.65. Book that trip on the Southern Railways website plus a bike reservation (although that's not essential on that line).


----------



## velovoice (18 Mar 2012)

I believe return tickets will be needed?


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Mar 2012)

Good point! For some reason I thought Greg would be cycling back. In that case, a return with a Network card is £9.90.


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Mar 2012)

just a thought - the Chiltern line will be rather busy that day I reckon - the FA Cup semi-finals are on the 14th and 15th, Liverpool's will most likely be on the 14th I'd have thought too, so there'll be folks coming down the slow way. That line stopping at Wembley and all...


----------



## srw (18 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up. I think we should be OK - the CHiltern line to Aylesbury doesn't stop at Wembley, and I can't imagine all that many scousers will be going through Marylebone at 9am for a 3pm kick-off...


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Mar 2012)

you'd be surprised.... 

I do of course have my fingers crossed for a ticket.....


----------



## Mice (19 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Good point! For some reason I thought Greg would be cycling back. In that case, a return with a Network card is £9.90.


 
Booked!! As it happens the 0827 arriving Amersham 0902. I think this might be early but I'd rather not be late so if it means tootling and pootling in Amersham then so be it! 

M


----------



## gbs (20 Mar 2012)

Please count me in - MYB trains arrive Amersham at 02 and 32 past the hour.

Second thoughts; the Fulham to Amersham ride is roughly equivalent to 4 laps of RPark. So if it is a fine day .... Any one in the SW or West London area interested in riding out?


----------



## martint235 (21 Mar 2012)

I plan to ride out from Hyde Park Corner


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

count me in please


----------



## gbs (23 Mar 2012)

Martin, Ian: nice to know that there will significant tow capacity for the ride out! I will suggest a coffeestop/pickup point somewhere in the Hammersmith/Chiswick area once we have an agreed route. 

For discussion the route attached - uses the main roads to Denham so simple to follow.


----------



## srw (24 Mar 2012)

Recce ride today was successful. As a larger rider some of the rolls are are little tougher than I'd like, but then I expect to be at the back anyway!

I'm definitely thinking of a 9:32 + faff time start, then probably stops at Waddesdon, Winslow and Wendover Woods, with an additional possibility at Wing - and I promise I didn't think of that because of the alliteration. I'll bin the Ascott House detour, because the A418 is truly horrible, and you can't really tell there's a house there unless you go right up to the front door. I'll do a count-up in a week or two's time and decide whether we need to be organised about food or whether we can be random on the day.

There are facilities of all kinds both inside and outside Amersham station - including Gutbusters for stodge, Tesco and Waitrose for something more civilised, and Dees for bikes.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Recce ride today was successful. As a larger rider some of the rolls are are little tougher than I'd like, but then I expect to be at the back anyway!
> 
> I'm definitely thinking of a 9:32 + faff time start, then probably stops at Waddesdon, Winslow and Wendover Woods, with an additional possibility at Wing - and I promise I didn't think of that because of the alliteration.


great! How about Woodham, Westcott and Wotton Underwood?

I'd like to do this. We're back from our hols on the 13th, and it's just possible we could get ourselves together and catch the early train


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Mar 2012)

Just realised that the route goes through Aston Clinton. I've no local knowledge but my copy of "50 Quirky Bike Rides" claims that you can freewheel uphill on Dancersend Lane.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2012)

potential likely return time to Amersham?

EDIT: and. London peeps, what's a tidy route from either London Bridge or Victoria to Marylebone plus likely duration thereof?


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Mar 2012)

Victoria to Marylebone - the least worst way is to head up to Hyde Park Corner, and then, where you would normally cut right on to the Constitution Arch bit, go straight in to the park. You have to cut across a coupel of roads, but then you'll find yourself on a cycle path heading north parallel to Park Lane. About two thirds of the way to Marble Arch you'll see a turning to the right, which takes you out of the park near a memorial to horses that died in war (?). Take the crossing over Park Land and head down Upper Brook Street. Turn left at Park Street and jut keep going - over Oxford Street, over the Marylebone Road, and then turn left at Dorset Square.

You could head up Park Lane, but you have to get in to the fast lane to turn right at Upper Brook Street.

London Bridge to Marylebone is not so much fun. I'd head over the bridge, turn left after the bridge, go down a little road that curves to the Embankment - take the Embankment through the tunnel, and turn right at Northumberland Avenue, just after the Charing Cross viaduct. Go straight ahead at Trafalgar Square, in to Pall Mall, until the road takes you right. Cross Piccadilly and go in to Albermarle Street. At teh top end of Albermarle street go right and then almost immediately left past a statue of Churchill and Roosevelt sitting on a bench. Walk up Bond Street for 150 yards, and then ride left on Grosvenor Street until you get to get to park Street - then turn right on Park Street


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2012)

So it is midway(ish) tween Paddington and London Business School/Regents Park? Aha. In my that landan blind spot, never having worked out there. Should be able to find it then.


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> potential likely return time to Amersham?


How long is a piece of string?

On my own (apart from the middle section when I joined Dodo's gang), and returning by a slightly different route, and with two stops rather than three, but going about the right distance over about the right terrain, I was out between 10:15 and 16:30 for five hours of riding. And I'm no racing snake.

I'd guess that if we manage to set off by 9:45 and are reasonably disciplined about faffing and lucky with mechanicals we could easily expect to be back by 18:00. But it's light until gone 19:00.

There are pubs in Amersham for post-ride refreshment.

For a local-road route from London Bridge to Marylebone, if you've got one of Mr Garmin's excellent wayfaring devices, drop me a line and I'll wing you the conventional commuting route via Bloomsbury.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> How long is a piece of string?
> 
> On my own (apart from the middle section when I joined Dodo's gang), and returning by a slightly different route, and with two stops rather than three, but going about the right distance over about the right terrain, I was out between 10:15 and 16:30 for five hours of riding. And I'm no racing snake.
> 
> ...


something for one of mr garmins finest, if somewhat retro, Etrex HCx units would be splendid. LB appeals as it is one less change on the way up.

my concern re finish time is _merely_ because it is a three hour rail-bike-rail journey to get home.


----------



## redflightuk (27 Mar 2012)

Another possible here. I'll be riding down to Amersham and then i'll peel off at Cheddington and head off through the lanes back to Knebworth.


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2012)

Possibles, for at least part of the time:
srw & mrs srw in stately array
User13710
martint325
CharlieB
IanMac62 for some of the time as part of a big loop down from Northampton
RebeccaOlds
Mice
ceepeebee
Flying Dodo
lilolee
Greg Collins
gbs
ianrauk
dellzeqq & Susie
redflightuk
Ann from the choir

That's 18 16 so far. I'll include you all in a PM next week with my phone number in case you want to get in touch. As a last-minute, it'll all work out in the end, sort of chap I'm not planning on pre-booking stops - if that makes any obsessive planners really uncomfortable please yell.

My thoughts on refreshments:
Waddesdon Nursery for morning coffee - part of the Rothschild estate, and quite used to hosting the South Bucks CTC according to their ride list.
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?X=473516&Y=217013&A=Y&Z=115
There are also pubs and shops in the village.

Winslow for lunch - a historic brick-built town (the last stop before Buckingham on the road out of London back in the day) with a choice of shops, pubs and cafes
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?X=476500&Y=227500&A=Y&Z=120

The cafe in the woods, Wendover Woods for afternoon tea - at the top of the final climb, and very close to the highest point in the Chilterns. There's a chance the bluebells will be showing by then.
http://www.cafeinthewoods.co.uk/

All we need now is last week's weather rather than today's.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2012)

Sorry, can you take myself and Martint235 off the list.
We both are needed for a recce.


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> something for one of mr garmins finest, if somewhat retro, Etrex HCx units would be splendid. LB appeals as it is one less change on the way up.


http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/63433882

That's a mapmyride page from which a GPX should be extractable - it goes both ways between Marylebone and Gracechurch Street. From London Bridge you'd want to go down King William St to Bank, and Lombard St is currently being dug up anyway.


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry, can you take myself and Martint235 off the list.
> We both are needed for a recce.


No problem.


----------



## gbs (4 Apr 2012)

DENHAM ROUNDABOUT: moton madness or safe for cyclists?

I am still thinking about riding out to the meeting point but this roundabout with feeders from the M40 and A412 dual carrigeway looks daunting. Any experience? Please tell.


----------



## srw (4 Apr 2012)

It's OK. It's a magic roundabout - several small roundabouts, mostly controlled by lights. The only one that isn't is the A412/M40 feeder one - but at that point the A412 is just emerging from a 30mph zone. Traffic from the M40 E-bound is slowed by a traffic light.

There is a complete infrastructure of footpaths and footbridges with ramps if you'd rather.


----------



## gbs (4 Apr 2012)

srw said:


> It's OK. It's a magic roundabout - several small roundabouts, mostly controlled by lights. The only one that isn't is the A412/M40 feeder one - but at that point the A412 is just emerging from a 30mph zone. Traffic from the M40 E-bound is slowed by a traffic light.
> 
> There is a complete infrastructure of footpaths and footbridges with ramps if you'd rather.


Thanks, I will take a magic ride.


----------



## gbs (11 Apr 2012)

Sorry to say but IT problems in my home office will require me to be at home on Saturday. Enjoy the day everybody.


----------



## redflightuk (12 Apr 2012)

Route to Amersham sorted, route home from Cheddington sorted. Weather is looking good for saturday so see you all at the station.


----------



## CharlieB (13 Apr 2012)

I'll be in Caffè Nero (200m up the road from the station, right on the mini-rab, and 100m on the left) at 8:45 for pre-ride coffee and panini if anyone wants to join me…


----------



## CharlieB (13 Apr 2012)

…and we'll all enjoy the road surface 1½ miles in as we head down Copperkins Lane. It goes CLUNK CLUNK CLUNK very regularly for about ½ a mile.
What the hell is wrong with that road that it has this regular deep groove across it all the way to the t-junction at the end?


----------



## srw (13 Apr 2012)

It's cheap and crappy Buckinghamshire tarmac over a cheap and crappy Buckinghamshire concrete base. I suspect the concrete was laid badly in sections and is starting to fail, so the tarmac over the top is also failing - badly in places. There's one particularly nasty pothole.


----------



## topcat1 (13 Apr 2012)

hope i'm not too late, may i join you?


----------



## srw (13 Apr 2012)

topcat1 said:


> hope i'm not too late, may i join you?


Of course. YHPM.


----------



## Mice (13 Apr 2012)

Sadly I need to duck out of this. Have fun.

Mice


----------



## redflightuk (14 Apr 2012)

Just off to feed Red then i'll be on my way. See you all later.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2012)

right, we will see how this goes.....


----------



## Trickedem (14 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> right, we will see how this goes.....


Famous last words.....get well soon


----------



## ianmac62 (14 Apr 2012)

Trickedem said:


> Famous last words.....get well soon



Definitely ditto.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Apr 2012)

so............can't really tell you about the ride. I can tell you that when Greg came off his head hit the road and there was a whole lorra lorra blood, and that the ambulance turned up, and then another ambulance, and that Lee took his bike home and I went to the hospital, there to find our injured comrade who was treated so wonderfully well by everybody there (God Bless the NHS, and anybody who disagrees can kiss my candied, not to say socially medicated ass) and that we made our way back to London where the delectable Helen scooped him up (that's a metaphor) and took him home. That's what I can tell you..........but as to the ride - not a lot


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> so............can't really tell you about the ride. I can tell you that when Greg came off his head hit the road and there was a whole lorra lorra blood, and that the ambulance turned up, and then another ambulance, and that Lee took his bike home and I went to the hospital, there to find our injured comrade who was treated so wonderfully well by everybody there (God Bless the NHS, and anybody who disagrees can kiss my candied, not to say socially medicated ass) and that we made our way back to London where the delectable Helen scooped him up (that's a metaphor) and took him home. That's what I can tell you..........but as to the ride - not a lot


 

Yes ouch... the photo's are nice...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2012)

I can remember setting off. I can remember cycling past the signs for a Genesis bike dealer, I can remember the three long terrifying seconds it took to go from "I'm a bit out of shape" through "oh, er, dear me, no" via "shoot my left leg's has come unclipped" to "Fark, this is going to hurt, possibly a lot". Next thing I was studying the lovely crimson spatter patterns as blood dripped onto tarmac.

Sorry if I took the shine off what was looking like a great ride. Thank you srw for organising it.

I'm home. I'll be fine. A few staples. Some glue. A little missing skin. Ok, more than a little. 

God bless the NHS, the paramedics, the staff at Stoke Mandeville in particular and Simon Legg.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Apr 2012)

Bloody hell, GWS Greg


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Apr 2012)

Take care GC.


----------



## rvw (14 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I can remember setting off. I can remember cycling past the signs for a Genesis bike dealer, I can remember the three long terrifying seconds it took to go from "I'm a bit out of shape" through "oh, er, dear me, no" via "shoot my left leg's has come unclipped" to "Fark, this is going to hurt, possibly a lot". Next thing I was studying the lovely crimson spatter patterns as blood dripped onto tarmac.
> 
> Sorry if I took the shine off what was looking like a great ride. Thank you srw for organising it.
> 
> ...


 

Get well soon! Those of us left on the ride were getting regular updates via SMS, but it's good to hear from you personally.

Take care!


----------



## srw (14 Apr 2012)

Thanks to lilolee and dellzeqq and the nhs for their ministrations - get well soon Greg. It's amazing how bright red blood is when it's fresh.

Thanks too to Flying Dodo for his fettling, and apologies for holding the rest of you up. In a funny sort of a way, a distraction helped calm nerves.

In the light of the delays, we lopped off the Claydon loop - which meant going against the grain of the Aylesbury "plain" but saved 10 miles. Final score back home was 58.4 miles in 4:45 of riding.

Fuller write-up will follow later.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> right, we will see how this goes.....


T W A T


----------



## StuAff (14 Apr 2012)

Greg, I can safely say that the less you remember about the prang, the better, because everyone else will remember it all too well. Glad it's far less worse than it could have been, and I hope that the recovery is as miraculous as Pompey's performance today...

Looking forward to hearing more about the rest of the ride.


----------



## srw (14 Apr 2012)

Taliban Wheeler Arse over Tit?


----------



## srw (14 Apr 2012)

Taliban Wheeler Arse over Tit?


----------



## topcat1 (14 Apr 2012)

oh Greg! get well soon, i was a bit worried when he started to hug the paramedic 


pics later


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2012)

topcat1 said:


> oh Greg! get well soon, i was a bit worried when he started to hug the paramedic
> 
> 
> pics later


Should have seen what I did when he saw me at the hospital.


----------



## ianmac62 (14 Apr 2012)

And, as if things weren't bad enough, I rushed back to Northampton to see the Cobblers lose 1-3 to Bradford City. Got a big cheer (or jeer) from the Bradford supporters I passed on my Brompton afterwards.

Hope the rest of you enjoyed the rest of your day. The pub looks good!


----------



## lilolee (14 Apr 2012)

Any one want a Charge Single Speed. Some slight scratches and will need new bar tape.


----------



## srw (14 Apr 2012)

http://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?&id=2718667
Here's the profile:






_First there were 12_
Twelve of us gathered at Amersham station_. _On the Saturday after Easter that might not have been the good omen it seemed...

We trundled out through Hyde Heath to what I will now remember as Greg's hill, but is actually, very prosaically, Chesham Road. It's the first downhill on that profile User13710, Flying Dodo, Rebecca Olds and topcat1 all sailed past the tandem, and we stopped at the bottom and waited. And waited. The tandem shipped its chain as we changed down to go back up and see what was going on, so we had a very frustrating few minutes trying to reseat it_ - _and wondering. R said that she thought she'd heard a crash behind us, and the absence of bikes suggested something had gone wrong. A driver kindly told us he'd passed the crash further up, so we knew something bad had happened.

Eventually, dellzeqq came down and told us what was going on - and kindly volunteered (as a fellow Sarf Lunnoner) to look after the victim and see him home. At this stage he expected him to be sent straight home from the roadside. I walked back up (R took the opportunity for stoker saddle fettling) to see Greg in a very dramatic head bandage (the sort of thing you might put on for comic effect), and a large puddle of blood on the road. An ambulance rapid response driver had been diverted from another call and was taking temperature and blood pressure regularly - and had sent for a proper ambulance to take Greg to Stoke Mandeville.

_And then there were nine_
It had been agreed that dellzeqq would ride up to the hospital to chaperone the patient - as a former local he knows the area well, while lilolee had pedalled back to Amersham to pick up his car and look after Greg's bike. When the ambulance turned up, I walked down the hill to pick up the women (who had very effectively sorted out R's saddle, and spotted that mine wasn't exactly straight) and we all regrouped at Great Missenden.

Flying Dodo then kindly refettled the front mech that we'd failed to fettle properly the previous week. Memo to self - learn how to do it properly.

_And then there were eight_
Ianmac62 had an appointment to watch a football team lose, so he peeled off into Aylesbury. Not before we'd taken the opportunity outside the back gate of Chequers to look at his OS map (memo to self - don't forget it next time!) to hunt out a shortcut. Having identified one we pushed on to Waddesdon, via the Eythrope estate. The bottom of that profile is the River Thame as it flows through Eythrope on its way to join the Thames.

Lunch was taken slightly short of the original planned elevenses stop, at the Lion in Waddesdon. (Sign round the back - no ball games or bicycles, so we sat in the front beer garden, by the rather noisy A41). Good food, and plenty of it, but fairly slow service. Topcat1's photo upthread was taken on departure from the pub, which is why he's not in it!

The trouble with taking shortcuts without a map is that you don't necessarily know what the road will be like. In my mind the Aylesbury plain is just that - flat. Maybe it is compared with the Chilterns, but there are two or three chalk ridges sticking up, and we had to traverse them all. Massive views back to the escarpment made up somewhat for some long draggy climbs, and the traffic was light - but light traffic can encourage a few close passes.

A ride through Whitchurch (a very pretty village, new to me, that is worth a more leisurely wander) also made up for the undulations, and we dodged the potholes up to Wing.

_And then there were four_
RebeccaOlds and Flying Dodo peeled off at Wing, missing the swooping descent to the valley below Mentmore - and the climb up again (on which our tandem took another opportunity to ship the chain). Topcat1 and redflightuk followed at Cheddington, leaving three bikes and four riders to make the trip up Wendover Woods. There's a short, flat blast underneath the hill to Aston Clinton, and then the climb begins in earnest.

CharlieB's front mech had failed (and the Italians had failed to supply his new road bike), so he was standing in the big ring up one of the steepest local hills I know while we were spinning away in our 28x34 bottom gear. Some people just make you envious...

The sun came out for our final climb up to the cafe in the woods and a final cake stop. It's a lovely private drive up to the car park, with a one way system and a 15mph speed limit - so cars are pretty patient and pretty thin on the ground. But the profile shows it's a pretty big hill. It's about the same climbing as Ditchling in about the same distance, but it's much less relentless. It's also rated by mapmyride.com the same as the rating they give to the worst of _l'enfer du Nord_.

_And then there were three _
CharlieB peeled off to go direct to Chesham (a great road, that one - wide, smooth, consistently downhill) while the tandem and TMN carried on back to Amersham. It's one of my favourite rides, and not just because it's nearly home. It's a great reward for the climb up to the cafe - just technical enough to feel interesting, but basically a 10 mile downhill. I'm afraid we shot off the front in Hyde Heath - it's a tradition to see how fast we can go on a slight down into Hyde Heath. Only 31.9mph today, but still fast enough to force us to wait for TMN to catch up.

Total mileage - 58.43, in 4:45 of riding, at an average of 12.3mph. The bike computer tells me we got up to 37mph, and the gps track seems to confirm that - in a couple of places.

Thanks to all of you for coming - it was a great ride, and having something organised meant that we didn't just spend the morning in bed. It also gives us comfort that the (new) tandem's speed isn't all that different from the solo riders - we weren't (I hope) opening up too big gaps on the downhills, and it didn't feel as if we were being pushed from behind too much on the ups.

We must try and do it again without the unwanted drama!


----------



## StuAff (14 Apr 2012)

lilolee said:


> Any one want a Charge Single Speed. Some slight scratches and will need new bar tape.


I suspect the answer you'd get from Greg would be the same as you'd have got from me if anyone 'advertised' the Viner after my little off....over your dead body


----------



## StuAff (14 Apr 2012)

Nice report Steve, sounds like it might be worth a trip up if/when there's a rerun.


----------



## lilolee (14 Apr 2012)

Sounded like fun. I'll have to do it another time.


----------



## srw (14 Apr 2012)

lilolee said:


> Sounded like fun. I'll have to do it another time.


Sorry you couldn't - and thanks for the support.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Apr 2012)

I'm sorry I missed the ride. I've a lot of happy memories from whizzing round those roads. Give it another go sometime"


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2012)

1808113 said:


> Size?


 
Colour?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2012)

lilolee said:


> Any one want a Charge Single Speed. Some slight scratches and will need new bar tape.


Yes please! I've mislaid mine.


----------



## lilolee (14 Apr 2012)

Might put it on ebay


----------



## CharlieB (14 Apr 2012)

So sorry, Greg. GWS. 

Otherwise a nice day out, for which thanks are due to Stephen and Rachel for organising and routing (and re-routing). 

Useless info spot of the day: did anyone notice as we turned left onto the A41 to enter Waddesdon the very broad verge on the left? That was the trackbed of the Brill Tramway, which later became part of the Metropolitan line before that end of the line shut in 193-something.


----------



## redflightuk (15 Apr 2012)

GWS Greg. 
Thanks for organizing the ride srw. 
Just over 100 miles for the day, arrived home at 8:30 after leaving Dave at the T junction nr Tring station. The climb upto Ashridge wasn't too bad apart from the sharp left nr the top. I made it back to Reds just after 6, gave him his tea a quick brush then chucked his rug on and turned him out till the morning. Then home for a soak and some food. 

thanks all for a good day out.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Yes please! I've mislaid mine.


Get well soon "you nutter". 
I hope you gave yourself a yellow card for dangerous play, lad.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Apr 2012)

Blimey GWS Gregg, may your SS Zen mojo return promptly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Apr 2012)

Cheers all. The lovely Helen was a bit stressed but now just laughs every time she sees my face. I'm going to pass it all off as a botched DIY nose job and face lift.

Had a nice walk down town this morning, haven't quite got enough movement in the right knee to cycle today, to buy some fresh dressings for the knee. Got a lecture from a helmet nazi pharmacist who decided over the course of our conversation that it is probably infected.

Only frightened a few children whilst I was there. The flesh coloured nose plaster is a little more subtle than y'day bright white 'look at me I'm a numpty' job.







Most painful thing of all is my right thumb which 'jumped' during the off and was popped back in by me in the ambulance.


----------



## Mice (15 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Cheers all. The lovely Helen was a bit stressed but now just laughs every time she sees my face. I'm going to pass it all off as a botched DIY nose job and face lift.
> 
> Had a nice walk down town this morning, haven't quite got enough movement in the right knee to cycle today, to buy some fresh dressings for the knee. Got a lecture from a helmet nazi pharmacist who decided over the course of our conversation that it is probably infected.
> 
> ...


 
Blimey - that's quite something. It must have been terrifying. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Mice


----------



## topcat1 (15 Apr 2012)

here's the pics

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157629452172178/

I have to say the Haddock and chips i had, nice as they were, would've been excellent
if they'd been fried in fresh cooking oil

All in all a pleasent day out (it's not good when one of us goes down ) no doubt Greg will be out
again in no time.

We didn't get to see many great houses but there where some great views across the Chilterns

thanks SRW and R and thanks for the drinks too

(oh yeah, sort your bloody chain out  )


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2012)

Methinks the sewing doctor missed an opportunity...at least you have retained the film-star baddie look, Greg.
Praise be that the crash was North of the river in posh Bucks.
Blood South of the river:


and in posh Bucks:


Time to get online and order a case of recovery drink, Greg!


----------



## ianmac62 (15 Apr 2012)

Thanks, Steven and Rachel! Here's another photo of Rebecca, pleased as punch with her new bike, standing in the car park in Great Missenden.








and the tandem being fettled in the same location, complete with photogenic electricity box and brick wall of gents loo.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Apr 2012)

Best wishes, Greg.


----------



## User10571 (15 Apr 2012)

Mend soon, Greg.


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2012)

Ouchy. GWS


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


>


you think this ^ is bad? you should see the photo's of my right knee and hip/arse cheek.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2012)

You missed the 'po' from 'hip', Greg.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Apr 2012)

I can report that Greg does indeed have a bad ass.

He's very stoic. I'd have been crying big tears and demanding liquorice allsorts from the nurses. Putting your own thumb back in to place is waaaayyyyy beyond me.


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


>


 
I don't know why, but that pose reminds me of something from Shakespeare. Very noble.

Greg is indeed a very tough cookie. When I'd cycled back up the hill after a motorist saw us waiting in Great Missenden and told us there'd been an accident, I saw a scene of carnage with concerned cyclists, a slightly scraped fixie, a big pool of blood on the tarmac and an efficient rapid response ambulance man getting out equipment. 

Greg meanwhile was sat on the kerb, blood dripping over his eyes and down his face, apologising for spoiling the ride. 

The ambulance chap tried to make a point that everyone else had a helmet and Greg didn't although I commented that I didn't either. Maybe bad roads or riding fixed on a steep downhill were more of a problem. Who knows - stuff happens.

The fact he was making jokes as he got into the ambulance was a good sign and it was good to get the updates from Simon about his progress.

GWS Greg.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I don't know why, but that pose reminds me of something from Shakespeare. Very noble.
> GWS Greg.


 
Off. Hello.


----------



## velovoice (16 Apr 2012)

Aside from Greg's unwanted adventure (GWS!), this was a fabulous day out - thanks Stephen & Rachel.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Apr 2012)

This no helmet mularkey....

Would that have stopped the split nose, the dislocated thumb, the hole on my forehead gouged by my glasses (ok - possibly they may have stayed put - still have to remove the flesh and hair from the frames - nice), the extensive and deep gravel rash on left side (knee, elbow, arse) minor gravel rash on right knee and elbow, other assorted spd pedal shaped puncture wounds, scrapes and abrasions?

The mark on my forehead, that's a burn, a hat band halo, yep, the twisting forces on impact caused my tweed cap 'aka the purple helmet', and the badges thereon, to twist around with enough force to burn and rip the skin on my head. Now imagine a plastic hat, strapped to my head, twisting like that. Those forces would have had nowhere to go except through my neck. Which is sore enough as it is.

It was a stupid avoidable accident caused by combination of over confidence on strange roads, excess speed for the conditions/poor road surface, and poor bike handling skills. Entirely my own fault. I am extremely lucky to still be walking and talking and eating solids. But not because I avoided a brain injury but because I dodged a broken neck.

imo anyway.

EDIT: this rant is not aimed at anyone on the thread, on the ride or at the lovely paramedics/ambulance staff and A&E peeps but at everyone who has since asked me "Why weren't you wearing a helmet?" in the manner of a Bateman cartoon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I don't know why, but that pose reminds me of something from Shakespeare. Very noble.


Advertising poster for new production of Mary Silly's Gregenstein's Monster?


----------



## velovoice (16 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> over confidence on strange roads, excess speed for the conditions/poor road surface, and poor bike handling skills


Those are the exact factors (in varying combinations and/or degrees) involved in every crash I've ever had, on a bike or behind the wheel. Well, not the last one in the latter case but you get the idea.

I wish there was a consistently effective way of teaching (and learning!) good judgment, in addition to handling skills, in driving/cycling lessons.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Apr 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Those are the exact factors (in varying combinations and/or degrees) involved in *every crash I've ever had*, on a bike or behind the wheel.


keen students of this thread will be giving Ms. O a wide berth from here on in...........


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The mark on my forehead, that's a burn, a hat band halo, yep, the twisting forces on impact caused my tweed cap 'aka the purple helmet', and the badges thereon, to twist around with enough force to burn and rip the skin on my head. Now imagine a plastic hat, strapped to my head, twisting like that. Those forces would have had nowhere to go except through my neck. Which is sore enough as it it.


that was my reading of it. The hat injury was pretty darn persuasive




GregCollins said:


> But not because I avoided a brain injury but because I dodged a broken neck.


time will tell. That brain scan took all of ten seconds.....................


----------



## srw (16 Apr 2012)

(Takes a deep breath)

I'll see if I can find a second date, to complete unfinished business. The OS and aerial maps suggest that it really ought to be possible to penetrate into the Waddesdon estate far enough to actually _see_ the house next time - I'll potter up there sometime with my NT card and work out what's accessible (a) on a road bike, and (b) without forking out for entry.

There's also a bridleway through the Claydon estate, so with about 200m of grass track it will be possible to get right up to that house too.


----------



## srw (16 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> It was a stupid avoidable accident caused by combination of over confidence on strange roads, excess speed for the conditions/poor road surface, and poor bike handling skills. Entirely my own fault. I am extremely lucky to still be walking and talking and eating solids.


 
Thank you for that. It might help remove some of the residual guilt - a Baptist upbringing has a lot to answer for...

The road surfaces are dreadful, aren't they - it's only seeing them with an outsider's eyes that makes me realise quite how bad. You may have noticed that I take a very assertive position on the road, and weave a bit more than is ideal - it's second-nature by now.


----------



## velovoice (16 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> keen students of this thread will be giving Ms. O a wide berth from here on in...........


User error is the usual explanation and I never pass the buck. Just sayin'.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Apr 2012)

srw said:


> Thank you for that. It might help remove some of the residual guilt - a Baptist upbringing has a lot to answer for...


No reason for guilt on your part, none at all , though I know guilt is an irrational emotion, thusly _Et ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis, in nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritus Sancti.+_



> The road surfaces are dreadful, aren't they - it's only seeing them with an outsider's eyes that makes me realise quite how bad.


 there's no easy way to say it. It's a beautiful part of the world but, Stephen, your roads are shoot.



> You may have noticed that I take a very assertive position on the road, and weave a bit more than is ideal - it's second-nature by now.


London types tend to hog the gutter, I was pleased to see my pool of blood was in a good strong primary.


----------



## iLB (16 Apr 2012)

That cap must have been a crazy snug fit!? Any idea what caused the twisting in the first place?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Apr 2012)

iLB said:


> That cap must have been a crazy snug fit!? Any idea what caused the twisting in the first place?


I didn't nail the landing properly. My right hand got left behind, I think, applying the brake, hence the borked thumb, and I pivoted from there.

The cap is just a normal fit but it doesn't normally screw on!


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Apr 2012)

srw said:


> (Takes a deep breath)
> 
> I'll see if I can find a second date, to complete unfinished business. The OS and aerial maps suggest that it really ought to be possible to penetrate into the Waddesdon estate far enough to actually _see_ the house next time - I'll potter up there sometime with my NT card and work out what's accessible (a) on a road bike, and (b) without forking out for entry.
> 
> There's also a bridleway through the Claydon estate, so with about 200m of grass track it will be possible to get right up to that house too.


you can cut through from the Upper Winchendon Road to Silk Street (although you've got to floor it if you want to evade security) but I doubt you'll get round the old carriage drive without coughing up. To be honest the building looks like a hugely overblown Swiss toilet, but the trees (hauled up by horse and cart) are quite something.


----------



## rvw (16 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> there's no easy way to say it. It's a beautiful part of the world but, Stephen, your roads are shoot.


Can't disagree. But apologies for not indicating more of the potholes - I'm not accustomed to being in the lead, and usually when S yells "bump!" my instinct is to hang on tighter, not take a hand off to point.

BTW I'm not sure it's overt snobbishness which keeps the roads rubbish, more an uncomprehending "but doesn't everyone drive a 4X4 tank?!" attitude.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Apr 2012)

rvw said:


> Can't disagree. But apologies for not indicating more of the potholes - I'm not accustomed to being in the lead, and usually when S yells "bump!" my instinct is to hang on tighter, not take a hand off to point.


 
You were good, and I'd noticed you were often pointing and calling out potholes, so don't worry on that score.

Greg's hill didn't have potholes, just a section like a cheese grater. Rebecca & I zoomed past you at over 30 mph, and on that section I raised myself slightly out of the saddle because of the condition of the road. Greg, being on fixed, didn't have that luxury.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Greg's hill didn't have potholes, just a section like a cheese grater. Rebecca & I zoomed past you at over 30 mph, and on that section I raised myself slightly out of the saddle because of the condition of the road. Greg, being on fixed, didn't have that luxury.


Once my left leg/foot got bounced out of the spd my fate was sealed. Unclipped I was doomed to lose control.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Apr 2012)

Top man lilolee has just delivered my bike. We will spend the rest of the evening glowering menacingly at each other.

Thank you lee.


----------



## Wobblers (17 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Most painful thing of all is my right thumb which 'jumped' during the off and was popped back in by me in the ambulance.


 
Well, it's nice to see you haven't lost your looks! 

Artful pose aside, that all looks rather hurty. I managed to break my thumb in a very similar fashion, so I hope yours is only dislocated. Heal fast!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> Well, it's nice to see you haven't lost your looks!
> 
> Artful pose aside, that all looks rather hurty. I managed to break my thumb in a very similar fashion, so I hope yours is only dislocated. Heal fast!


The head injuries are the most photogenic but the thumb, which isn't broken because I say so, hurts the most except for when I smacked the staples against the wall when putting my shoes on this morning.


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Apr 2012)

Yikes! 

Heal up soon Greg, all the best!


----------



## thom (17 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Once my left leg/foot got bounced out of the spd my fate was sealed. Unclipped I was doomed to lose control.


I think the best you can hope for in that situation is to get the other foot out asap and then go for the brakes - not easy with a dodgy road surface, other road users and a lot of energetic bike wobbling to manage.
Get well soon Mr Collins.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Heal up soon Greg, all the best!


The difference between Greg's face and yours, Davy is that Greg's face will heal... (Hello Davy, luv u, see you soon!  )


----------



## Wobblers (17 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The head injuries are the most photogenic but the thumb, which isn't broken because I say so, hurts the most except for when I smacked the staples against the wall when putting my shoes on this morning.


 
My eyes are watering just reading that!

It's worth getting your thumb rechecked if the pain isn't subsiding by now: fractures don't always show up clearly in the x-rays. I had two doctors miss mine at first...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> My eyes are watering just reading that!
> 
> It's worth getting your thumb rechecked if the pain isn't subsiding by now: fractures don't always show up clearly in the x-rays. I had two doctors miss mine at first...


A big cheese is going to pronounce upon it tomorrow. I suspect ligament damage myself. Good job I'm left handed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> The difference between Greg's face and yours, Davy is that Greg's face will heal... (Hello Davy, luv u, see you soon!  )


ouch, that hurts.... I've simply had a lidl nosejob and an aldi facelift.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Apr 2012)

1811779 said:


> [quote="GregCollins, post: 1811647 Good job I'm left handed.


If only you had explained in the first place, you are a freak already.[/quote]
right sinister me.


----------



## User10571 (17 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> If only you had explained in the first place, you are a freak already.


right sinister me.[/quote]
_a sinistra?_

Hmmmmm?

EDIT: What goes on with the random (careless) BBC code...?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Apr 2012)

that's where it comes from...




Gaius Mucius Scaevola


----------



## zigzag (18 Apr 2012)

ooh Greg, that was very unfortunate and looks sore.. GWS! (good photo, btw)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Apr 2012)

zigzag said:


> ooh Greg, that was very unfortunate and looks sore.. GWS! (good photo, btw)


I'm very pleased with the mean, moody, pained yet artful nature of that picture. Sheer fluke, can't take photo's to save my life.

Wish me luck though, getting my dressings changed at 14:00. There may be cussing.


----------



## rvw (20 Apr 2012)

A bit of levity for the weekend:

Cheese-grater tarmac -
Blood-spatter in the Chilterns -
Ouch! Get well soon, Greg!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Apr 2012)

1812057 said:


> He scratches his arse with his left hand?


case of having to.....


----------



## srw (18 May 2012)

As a coda, we took the touring tandem out today and made it round the whole loop. 69 miles according to the bike computer (67 according to the GPS). 5 hours, 44 minutes of riding, 7 hours 54 minutes elapsed.

Since we were last up there, the footpath cut-through to the Waddesdon estate had overgrown rather a lot, so we cut down to the A41 and followed it through the village - so no close-up view of Waddesdon, but as you leave the village you do get a good view forward to Quainton and its windmill and back to the roof of the house. We also did a spot of cyclo-cross (mostly as smooth as the tarmac) to get a good close-up of Claydon House.

The weather was close and muggy, but oddly cold - more like March than May.
http://en.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=2855875


----------

